# Corrections in red



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> "Tusen takk for din ditt  raske svar *Marit*. Det var snilt av deg." Just a  small correction - 'svar' is neuter



I'm very new here and was wondering if someone could  explain to me how these "norsk grammatikk" corrections in red were made? 

På forhånd takk!


----------



## Jana337

If I understand you correctly, you want to know how to use colors in the forum. I am moving your thread to Comments and Suggestions.

It is easy - select some text, hit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and choose a color (not a loud one, please ).

Please tell me if I am wrong and you want a grammar explanation after all. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Just to be sure you know what Jana means by "hit A"... here are pictures of the Quick Reply and Advanced windows.










............................... A  is Below .............................


----------



## Grefsen

cuchuflete said:


> Just to be sure you know what Jana means by "hit A"... here are pictures of the Quick Reply and Advanced windows.



*"Tusen takk" (1,000 thanks)*


----------



## Grefsen

In the original post where the corrections were first made din was actually  crossed out and replaced with ditt.  How do I also cross out text when making corrections such as was done in this sentence that I have copied from another thread?

"Tusen takk for din ditt raske svar *Marit*.  Det var snilt av deg."

(I just discovered that the crossed out text can not be cut and pasted from another thread.  The thread that I was referring to is titled *Norwegian: Expressing Sympathy *and can be found in the *Other Languages *Forum where I orginally posted this thread.)


----------



## Lemminkäinen

You cross out text by using the button in the lower right corner, which has ABC written on it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Sample--

Original text:

 (I just discovered that the crossed out text can not be cut and pasted from another thread. The thread that I was referring to is titled

I will use the mouse or keyboard to highlight the words, "crossed out text", and then press the ABC key.

 (I just discovered that the crossed out text can not be cut and pasted from another thread. The thread that I was referring to is titled 


I can also write  in front of the word "crossed" and then [/s)  with [] instead of [) after "text".


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> You cross out text by using the button in the lower right corner, which has ABC written on it.



*Tusen takk!!* *1,000 thanks!  *


----------



## Grefsen

cuchuflete said:


> Sample--
> 
> 
> I can also write [s] in front of the word "crossed" and then [/s)  with [] instead of [) after "text".


Thanks!  Any idea what "S" stands for?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grefsen said:


> Thanks! Any idea what "S" stands for?


Probably strike out text. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Grefsen

TrentinaNE said:


> Probably strike out text.
> 
> Elisabetta



Thanks! I think you're probably correct.  I've certainly learned a lot in my first 24 hours here.


----------

